# Can you freeze Italian Dressing?



## trolley (Apr 12, 2005)

I love this italian dressing from a buy in bulk store, but you can only buy it by the gallon. Can I freeze it in little freezer bags?


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, try it in a small bag and tell us if it worked.







I love Italian dressings. Isn't it mostly oil and vinegar? Will they even freeze?


----------

